# My GSD Stands over other dogs



## Hadley2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi 

We have a 3 year GSD who is very placid around humans, however whenever he meets another dog he will always stand over them. He stand tall pushes his chest into the other dogs side holds his head over the top of the other dogs head. From this the smaller dog will get angry bark or bite, thus my dog will return serve and do the same. I don't want this to happen as other dog owners get angry and tell me to control him. 

Let me know your thoughts ta.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

no advice other than keeping your dog on a leash and have him stay next to you when you meet other dogs. 

Is he doing this at dog parks?


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Hadley2 said:


> Hi
> 
> We have a 3 year GSD who is very placid around humans, however whenever he meets another dog he will always stand over them. He stand tall pushes his chest into the other dogs side holds his head over the top of the other dogs head. From this the smaller dog will get angry bark or bite, thus my dog will return serve and do the same. I don't want this to happen as other dog owners get angry and tell me to control him.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts ta.


That is a clear sign of dominance...

Other dogs will either completely yield and accept it....

Or will often lead to a fight... When neither dog decides to back off...

This could de-esculate or escalate very quickly...

If your dog is getting involved in a lot of scraps with strange dogs you can be assured the dog shouldn't be coming into contact with unknown dogs...

You need to avoid these situations.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Get in charge of him and redirect his intentions back to attention for you. Then you can reward him with treats or play, whatever motivates him best. Work on his obedience in every situation (NILIF treatment) at home and everywhere. Do not let him off leash in the presence of other dogs. Keep a safe distance from other dogs so he (on leash!) can focus on you. If he doesn't, the distance is not long enough.
Right now you are the dreaded dog park visitor, the one why many of us avoid dog parks.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Don't allow your dog to do this - social interaction between dogs and people and dog-dog is different. My rescue is like this. Fine with people, totally inappropriate with other dogs. It always escalates to growling, snapping, snarling, so she is not allowed loose around other dogs, and not allowed to meet or greet other dogs, as she is just looking for opportunities to be a jerk. 

So be a good citizen, and don't let your dog annoy other dogs and their owners.


----------



## Hadley2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. Yes he is doing this at the off the leash dog parks. He doesn't do it to all dogs, he leaves the majority of the other dogs alone once he's had a sniff however there are some that he will stand over. It is frustrating because he loves playing running and chasing with other dogs, but it's just luck of the draw as to which dogs he will be friendly to.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Don't allow your dog to do this - social interaction between dogs and people and dog-dog is different. My rescue is like this. Fine with people, totally inappropriate with other dogs. It always escalates to growling, snapping, snarling, so she is not allowed loose around other dogs, and not allowed to meet or greet other dogs, as she is just looking for opportunities to be a jerk.
> 
> So be a good citizen, and don't let your dog annoy other dogs and their owners.


Being dominant is not any more being a jerk as being submissive is. This *is* dog social interaction. Flight or fight is inappropriate behavior among other dogs. Dominance/submission is perfectly normal inter species behavior


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My male dog tries the same thing. Honestly I think they all do to establish a pecking order and see where they stand with each other. Ours have to be able to work together and we don't let them have the freedom to do that because it will escalate. 

Same thing for a female in heat. They have to be able to work next to one. This is obedience. Left to their own devices in both cases will result in a different outcome than if you control the interaction. 

FWIW no dog parks or doggie play for us and my male is about the best grounded, best behaved dog around other dogs I have ever had! More interested in the ball in my hand than the other dogs around him.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

hunterisgreat said:


> Being dominant is not any more being a jerk as being submissive is. This *is* dog social interaction. Flight or fight is inappropriate behavior among other dogs. Dominance/submission is perfectly normal inter species behavior


True - but MY dog just does it to be a jerk.  She does it out of insecurity. 

But you are right, dogs are not good or bad or jerks - they just are. We are the ones who apply labels to their behaviour.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pack dynamics are interesting. We have 4. Jax only plays with Seger. Seger only mounts Chaos. Jax used to try to mount Sierra. Dogs are dogs.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Pack dynamics are interesting. We have 4. Jax only plays with Seger. Seger only mounts Chaos. Jax used to try to mount Sierra. Dogs are dogs.


They are, and dynamics can be put out of whack or fluid pretty fast. Stuff does happen, even if dogs are living in harmony for years

Some dogs fit in right away while others need a longer time, it's all about timing and supervision.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes ma'am. It certainly is. Like a houseful of preschoolers playing in the sand box.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree there is a hierarchy and it is okay but the problem is some inexperienced dogs do not follow it or do not want to then the dominant dog in charge punishes them and other owners do not like that which is why it causes a problem for a lot of people. Some dogs usually females give harsh punishments to certain dogs while will give a gentle one to others (pups and maybe smaller dogs?) If people back up and let it play out clearly you will see one dog run the place or a few dogs running their each piece of land and dogs in a park. There will always be a new dog that comes in and does not accept it though.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Butters, who is generally rather submissive (or perhaps more in the middle), does this to our cats and occasionally, other dogs. Shes not at all aggressive/mean or even rough with either species; she just likes standing over them, namely during play time.


----------

